# Fast Food?



## Pine (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm bored, wanted to make an interesting and easy topic. What's the best fast food restaurant in your opinion?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2010)

Always Whataburger.

Never McDonalds.

Ever.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Depends on what you're craving in my honest opinion.

If it's a burger you're hankering for, the ones from the Checkers where I live is amazing.

Fries? Nothing beats asking for unsalted at McDonalds for a fresh batch and then a ranch packet for dipping.

Pizza? Gumbies or little ceazers are both amazing.


----------



## Random User (Aug 19, 2010)

Burger King. McDonalds always seems to give me food poisoning.


----------



## Pine (Aug 19, 2010)

just added a poll. I only mentioned the "major" chains because I thought it would be easier.

also, even though I work at a McDonald's, and I sometimes eat the food, it is my LEAST favorite. tastes bad man...


----------



## Cam (Aug 19, 2010)

Mcdonalds Big Macs are the ish when your craving something salty and good

But i try not to east fast food... avoiding the mctummy ache


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2010)

There's no Whataburger in that poll.

This disappoints me.


----------



## Pine (Aug 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> There's no Whataburger in that poll.
> 
> This disappoints me.


 
like I said, I only added the "major" chains


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 19, 2010)

big kahuna burger. :3

and steak and shake..

tacobell
mcdonalds
subway
checkers
jack in the box
fridays
cazbars
MOES!!!!!
and some others im sure im missing


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> There's no Whataburger in that poll.
> 
> This disappoints me.


 
That place can die and burn in hell... Or better yet just close... THEY GAVE ME SOGGY FRIES ON MORE THAN ONE OCCASION!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

Subway or Arby's.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 19, 2010)

You seem to have forgotten 5 Guys.


----------



## Pine (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think that Fuddrucker's counts as fast food, but their burgers are amazing, and fries are always fresh and crispy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 19, 2010)

It does depends on what you are wanting.

Used to have a Whataburger here like 10 years ago, none now sadly. 

Most on this list not to bad.
McDs been years I last been there.

I also like
Carl's Jr/hardies
hotdog on a stick.
Panda Exoress
Baja Fresh
a few other places but those not everywhere.


----------



## Pine (Aug 19, 2010)

okay everybody, please stop telling me what I "missed" on the list...half the stuff you guys mention aren't even in all states...

EDIT: maybe I should've added Carl's Jr/Hardies, they are good, and are almost everywhere


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Panda express, Mr. Robotos and Jimmy Johns are all on my list too.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 19, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> okay everybody, please stop telling me what I "missed" on the list...half the stuff you guys mention aren't even in all states...
> 
> EDIT: maybe I should've added Carl's Jr/Hardies, they are good, and are almost everywhere


 
I removed a couple, not sure if what I listed are in most places.


----------



## Don (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't always eat fast food, but when I do, I prefer Taco Bell.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 19, 2010)

Personally I hate fast food even though I do eat it :/ 
So fast food sucks and you didn't have my favorite one, Carl's Jr's


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 19, 2010)

Subway and Blake's Lotaburger.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 19, 2010)

chic-fil-fuckin'-a


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2010)

Subway, the only place on the list with sandwiches that won't shorten your lifespan.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Subway, the only place on the list with sandwiches that won't shorten your lifespan.


 
they will, however, make your pants not fit anymore.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 19, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> they will, however, make your pants not fit anymore.


 
That'll happen whether you go with the six-inch Veggie Delight without condiments and oils or whether you go with the footlong Chicken Bacon Ranch with double meat.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 19, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> chic-fil-fuckin'-a


 
That is a good place. Got one of those like 10 min drive away.
Save a cow eat more chick-in


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking at the list I think I've only seen McDonald's and KFC here. And KFC has dropped waaaaaay down on my list because they never have anything I want in stock. Even when they advertise stuff on TV they don't seem to have it. Useless place.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 19, 2010)

No one has said fish and chips yet?
Fish and chips.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> That is a good place. Got one of those like 10 min drive away.
> Save a cow eat more chick-in


 
My University is getting one built in the union  can't wait for that mofo to open.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 19, 2010)

Arby's, Burger King, Chick Fil A


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh gods Subway's sweet onion teryaki chicken sub is soooo goooood. Actually, most every sub there is good. Except for the fucking meatball sub. What the hell kind of meat is that? It tastes like unidentifiable crapmeat.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 19, 2010)

Either In 'n Out, or Carl's Jr
Fuckin love them to death


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> Oh gods Subway's sweet onion teryaki chicken sub is soooo goooood. Actually, most every sub there is good. Except for the fucking meatball sub. What the hell kind of meat is that? It tastes like unidentifiable crapmeat.


 
ilu


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 19, 2010)

McDonalds for me. I can't ignore the big mac. And also their crispy chicken sandwiches are <3


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ilu


 
Let's split a sub |3


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh wait, I didnt notice Subway on the list
Fuck, just jam it in with the other two I chose

Five dollar foot long ftw


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 19, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> Either In 'n Out, or Carl's Jr
> Fuckin love them to death


 
2 of the better burger places out there.(well west coast)
Now I want a double double.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> Let's split a sub |3


 
What kind?  :3


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> What kind?  :3


 
Nyoro~n

How about chicken parm? |3


----------



## penk (Aug 19, 2010)

KFC and never McDonald's.


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2010)

In-N-Out Burger is best fast food chain. Followed by Culvers and Cook Out. Though I will say, a couple of double cheeseburgers and a large fries from McDonalds ain't so bad. I know it's filled with chemicals, but then again, SO AM I :V


----------



## Gillie (Aug 19, 2010)

There is no branded fast food place where I live, so I voted other for Fish and Chips!


----------



## coward67 (Aug 19, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> In-N-Out Burger is best fast food chain. Followed by Culvers and Cook Out. Though I will say, a couple of double cheeseburgers and a large fries from McDonalds ain't so bad. I know it's filled with chemicals, but then again, SO AM I :V


 Those who dis chemicals, are dissing themselves, we always have chemicals in our system always, wheteher we eat them or not.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> Nyoro~n
> 
> How about chicken parm? |3


 
I can get behind that.  I live by a Subway~


----------



## Kantorock (Aug 19, 2010)

I say Subway. I suffer from extreme food allergies (a whiff of a peanut will send me to the hospital), so I have to be careful wear I eat. Subway is the only place I know of that doesn't serve what I'm allergic to.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I can get behind that.  I live by a Subway~


 
Why don't you get behind me? ;3

(shit derailment uh think shenzi think)

And we can eat baconaters because that is the only good thing from Wendy's


----------



## Isen (Aug 19, 2010)

Chick-Fil-A
Five Guys


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Those who dis chemicals, are dissing themselves, we always have chemicals in our system always, wheteher we eat them or not.


 I'm talking about chemicals that don't belong there or are not good for you. Like HFCS. Or Trans-Fats. Do you know what's in all that frozen food most of you faggots love to shove into your face nonstop until your heart cries for mercy? Read all about it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 19, 2010)

In-N-Out. Best thing ever.

Also, Jack In The Box.


----------



## Eske (Aug 19, 2010)

WENDY'S.

Oh God.
Spicy chicken sandwiches.  <3

But there is not a single Wendy's in Europe.  :C
Apparently America likes to keep it's best fast food places to itself.

Also, I love Subway, but I don't consider it fast food.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Fast food sucks - it's generally unhealthy, loaded with sugars, transfats and such.  Subway is probably the least evil on the list depending on which options you go with.  I haven't eaten at the others in about 8 years now after swearing off fast food.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 19, 2010)

Sonic... Loove sonic x3


----------



## Jw (Aug 19, 2010)

I know how bad it is for you, and I tend to avoid the really bad stuff, but fast food's really tasty sometimes. Taco Bell is awesome, but I like some of the local stuff a lot, too: Cook-Out (sandwiches and milkshakes), Chick-fil-a (chicken sandwhiches and waffle fries), and Bojangles (chicken and biscuits).

Holy crap, Bojangles is incredible. I'm drooling right now thinking about the Cajun fillet biscuit right now. Man it's bad for you, but if something's gotta kill me, I hope it's one of those and not a car accident or cancer.

Just look at this:
http://www.bojangles.com/uploadedImages/Great_Food/Cajun%20Filet(1).jpg
454 Calories of goodness right there. And that's before the sweet tea.



ToeClaws said:


> Fast food sucks - it's generally unhealthy, loaded with sugars, transfats and such.  Subway is probably the least evil on the list depending on which options you go with.  I haven't eaten at the others in about 8 years now after swearing off fast food.


 
But the trans fats are what give you that warm and fuzzy feeling in your chest :V

Eating there once in a while won't kill you, especially if you're active and work off some of that extra junk. But sitting on your ass all day and chugging biscuits, pizza, soda and fries will make you fat, no matter what restaurant they're from. But nope, there's next to no nutritional value in those other than energy.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 19, 2010)

Fast food only makes you hungry again. Your body needs nutrients, which no fast food restaurant provides, so your body makes you hungry again to try and get something worth eating.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 19, 2010)

Why isn't there no Quiznos on the list!

Actually my favorite is a local of deli-style sandwiches called El MesÃ³n.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't like fast food. The reason is more to do with the toilet time thereafter.
I'd rather eat Indian food. It burns, but at least it's solid. That, and Indian food is SO GODDAMN GOOD and spicy!

I refuse to eat McDonald's more than anything else, and I'm tired of hearing that commercial with the flaky woman.
WOMAN, YOU DO NOT HAVE TROUBLE DECIDING, YOU'RE JUST AN UNRELIABLE FLAKE


----------



## Aetius (Aug 19, 2010)

I will take the hate, but McDonald's is my favorite fast food Restaurant.


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2010)

BK is my favorite of the ones listed, though I eat their very irregularly. Shit is so bad for you 

I don't really consider Pizza Hut to be fast food. Ordered one and went to pick it up. Took forever to get that thing. 

I also clicked "fast food sucks" because it IS really bad for you. So much fat and grease and cheese. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. WHY MUST IT TASTE SO GOOD?

Also, no Jimmy Johns on there makes me sad  Way better than Sub Way


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 19, 2010)

*barfs*
I HATE fast food. I like my heart, thanks.


----------



## Eske (Aug 19, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Sonic... Loove sonic x3


 
I used to work at Sonic.  c:  Their food is pretty good, most of the time.

It was a really fun place to work, though.  The entire atmosphere was very energetic and fun.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 19, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> You seem to have forgotten 5 Guys.


 
oh god i had them last thursday.. those burgers were .. oh so yumm.. and also i dont like how they throw like a whole bucket of fries all up in the bag they give you.. sure its nice to have triple the fries you paid for but then its hard to get to yer burger. XP


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> Why don't you get behind me? ;3



*readies the infraction form*



Molly said:


> (shit derailment uh think shenzi think)
> 
> And we can eat baconaters because that is the only good thing from Wendy's


 
*files the blank infraction form away*

The nearest Wendy's to me is most of 100 miles away.  It's going to be ages before I can try a baconator.  :c



Sumi said:


> Sonic... Loove sonic x3


 
Sonic is okay, but the one here is so apt to get my order wrong that it's a minor miracle when they get it right.

They're also the only fast food place I've ever eaten at where a bacon toaster with extra sausage costs $1.50 more than a sausage toaster with extra bacon, despite both being the exact same sandwich in the end, and despite both having the exact same price without extras.  Extra bacon is on the menu, but extra sausage is off-menu.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 19, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> But the trans fats are what give you that warm and fuzzy feeling in your chest :V
> 
> Eating there once in a while won't kill you, especially if you're active and work off some of that extra junk. But sitting on your ass all day and chugging biscuits, pizza, soda and fries will make you fat, no matter what restaurant they're from. But nope, there's next to no nutritional value in those other than energy.


 
Trans-fats are just a bad idea.  In any concentration, they increase LDL cholesterol levels and actually reduce the HDL cholesterol (which is actually good cholesterol).  It has no nutritional value whatsoever.  Naturally occurring trans-fats in things like dairy products tend to be fairly low level, and aren't as bad for you as the synthetically derived ones from partially hydrogenated oils (something the fast food industry loves to use).  The NAS did studies to conclude there is no "safe" level of trans-fats you can have: 

http://preventdisease.com/news/articles/no_transfat_safe.shtml

http://www.cspinet.org/new/200207101.html 

Problem is with it being naturally present in many things, it's difficult to avoid.  WHO recommends keeping trans-fat intake in a day under 1% of your total food energy:

http://www.stop-trans-fat.com/who-recommendation.html

But even that can be high.  I try to keep my trans-fat intake at an absolute minimum - usually average about 0.3g a day, only from naturally-occurring trans fats.  There's not a food out there that tastes good enough to me to warrant eating mass amounts of that stuff. :/


----------



## Redregon (Aug 19, 2010)

aah, the Wendy's love warms my heart!

glad i'm not the only person that likes real ingredients in my fastfoodfix



ToeClaws said:


> Trans-fats are just a bad idea.  In any concentration ***SNIP***  There's not a food out there that tastes good enough to me to warrant eating mass amounts of that stuff. :/



that's some good stuff right there. (where is the "This" button?)


----------



## Larry (Aug 19, 2010)

I like Penera Bread, but I wish their menu items weren't so too damn pricey! >.<


----------



## Lobar (Aug 19, 2010)

Not only does fast food suck, all the options on the poll happen to be the worst examples of it.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 19, 2010)

Fast food burgers and chicken tastes like rubber. Pizza Hut's pizzas and grease FTW!


HarleyRoadkill said:


> chic-fil-fuckin'-a


 I food orgasmed when you said that.


----------



## Jw (Aug 19, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Trans-fats are just a bad idea.  In any concentration, they increase LDL cholesterol levels and actually reduce the HDL cholesterol (which is actually good cholesterol).  It has no nutritional value whatsoever.  Naturally occurring trans-fats in things like dairy products tend to be fairly low level, and aren't as bad for you as the synthetically derived ones from partially hydrogenated oils (something the fast food industry loves to use).  The NAS did studies to conclude there is no "safe" level of trans-fats you can have:
> 
> http://preventdisease.com/news/articles/no_transfat_safe.shtml
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I've had to learn the whole "bent" CIS fats to hydrogenated Trans Fats stuff in my college nutrition class. But honestly, most people don't realize trans-fats can be created by heat reacting with any CIS unsaturated fat. Thanks to any kind of high-heat cooking, any CIS fat can potentially become a trans fat by being hydrogenated by the free radicals (which can be created by light, minerals, pollutants, and other thing that can kill you or age you). 

As a result, even if there's not added trans fats, you're likely going to have some in your diet if it's processed or cooked in some way and invariably exposed to enough free radicals. Notice food companies can only say "No added Trans Fats" for the most part-- they cannot negate what forms naturally in things (like milk) and that which is created by cooking. 

I'm not saying that trans fats are healthy (good grief, who would?), but they're hard to avoid unless you're going on a raw vegan diet (and the fiber and antioxidants associated with it). Still, there's a stigma that people think they're forced to be fat by fast food restaurants. These fatties say they were exploited by the fast food companies and forced to eat bad food. The truth is, they're not smart enough to enjoy in moderation. Plus, all they had was not likely fast food;  nearly all restaurants and home cooks are guilty of the lipid abuse too, even if they intentionally do it or not. 


In all honesty, people should eat more of what is good for you-- fruits and veggies are loaded with free-radical fighting antioxidants (especially those that are darkly colored) and fiber, which helps eliminate some cholesterol through the lovely bile acid cycle. Phytosterols (plant fats) actually block cholesterol absorption and are considerably less dangerous than their animal counterparts. Plus, they taste great and there's not kind of guilt factor or miserable feeling you can get from greasy foods.  

Luckily for you, swearing off fast food is possible. But for a lot of people, they can't seem to avoid it because, sadly, there's not a lot of quality diet education available for everybody. People just hop on the bandwagon for whatever the craze is and don't realize what's happening. Think about the terrible Atkin's Diet. Even worse, cooking shows like using olive oil on everything (dressing a plate of pasta-- really, that extra fat is needed?). Many people use olive oil because of its Omega fatty acids but don't realize that _it's still fat_. Many people believe that a diet poor in vitamins, minerals, fiber and antioxidants can be fixed by taking pills-- it's not true. And I'm sure many people don't know the adage of the 50% carb, 30% lipid and 20% protein calorie balance in a healthy diet. 

That's one of the shames about the US or North American culture in general-- people don't know enough to defend themselves.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jack in the Box

But if I'm nowhere near the only one in the state... Wendys... which my town doesnt have either...

But generally I avoid fast food >.>


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

To me, Pizza Hut and Subway aren't really fast food places, but that's just me. Subway is more fast food-ish though I guess. Subway is good though.

I like McDonald's (more than BK) and Jack in the Box, Sonic's pretty good too.
KFC..not so great. 
Taco Bell on occasion. 
Arby's is pretty good. 
At this point though, after eating Wendy's for almost two weeks straight, I'm pretty sick of it. Good food though. 

My favorite fast food restaurant of all time though, is definitely White Castle.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> KFC..not so great.


 
I giggled.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> My favorite fast food restaurant of all time though, is definitely White Castle.


 
I had never seen hamburgers smaller than a candy bar until my first time eating at White Castle.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 20, 2010)

Wendy's = godlike crispy chicken sandwiches for only 99c


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 20, 2010)

I cant eat at KFC
Havent eaten there in over 12 years
Last one I ate at gave me, and my grandmother a week later when she ate there, food poisoning
Apparently the employees were using the restroom and not washing their hands
Ever

That night I ate Kentucky Fried Crap, and I shall never eat it again


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 20, 2010)

I ate Popeyes one time. Had a chicken breast among my other drumsticks/breasts, and when I was pulling it apart, I saw spine. I also saw squiggly tubes all sorts of knotted and tangled up together just behind the spine and ribcage. I thought to myself, "Is... is that intestines? What IS that?"

I didn't eat the rest of my meal at all after that.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> I ate Popeyes one time. Had a chicken breast among my other drumsticks/breasts, and when I was pulling it apart, I saw spine. I also saw squiggly tubes all sorts of knotted and tangled up together just behind the spine and ribcage. I thought to myself, "Is... is that intestines? What IS that?"
> 
> I didn't eat the rest of my meal at all after that.


Ew wtf

But seriously
 Popeyes Popcorn Shrimp with either cocktail sauce or hot sauce, mashed potatoes and gravy, and a biscuit
Oh my god, one of the best fast food meals evar


----------



## coward67 (Aug 20, 2010)

I just ate a deep fried mars bar. Mmmmm. artery clogging sugar packed goodness.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 20, 2010)

coward67 said:


> I just ate a deep fried mars bar. Mmmmm. artery clogging sugar packed goodness.


 I wasnt aware they sold those at fast food restaurants
Which ones sell them?


----------



## Zenia (Aug 20, 2010)

Of the places in my town... I like Pizza Hut and Quiznos most.

If I ever go to the States and come across a Long John Silvers, I want to try it. Is it any good?


There is a place here that sells deep fried Mars bars. It is a chippy called Pirate Chips... it isn't a franchise but an original restaurant I believe. I haven't tried one though, 'cause it doesn't sound appetizing to me.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 20, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Of the places in my town... I like Pizza Hut and Quiznos most.
> 
> If I ever go to the States and come across a Long John Silvers, I want to try it. Is it any good?


 I was there once when I was a young kid
From what I remember it was pretty good

...I now crave fish n chips
Im gonna have to go to the fish n chips place near the store tomorrow and get lunch :U


----------



## coward67 (Aug 20, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> I wasnt aware they sold those at fast food restaurants
> Which ones sell them?


 I dunno, I got it from a fish and chips shop called fish and chips sooo...


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 20, 2010)

coward67 said:


> I dunno, I got it from a fish and chips shop called fish and chips sooo...


 What ironic is that Im craving fish n chips, and the place nearby that sells it is called Fish n Chips too


----------



## Zenia (Aug 20, 2010)

I haven't had fish n chips in like... oh gawd, two years. XD How pathetic is that?! I usually only get it every time my grandma comes over to visit (which is usually twice a year) but the last couple of times, I tried something different instead.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2010)

Snappy Stop is amazing.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 20, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I haven't had fish n chips in like... oh gawd, two years. XD How pathetic is that?! I usually only get it every time my grandma comes over to visit (which is usually twice a year) but the last couple of times, I tried something different instead.


 Last fish n chips I had was my 18th birthday, a year ago


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmmm....
McDonalds is shit, but at least it's tasty, and it has ranorudo ronaldo-dono as it's mascot.
Subway is healthier, tastier and better than all. I love it. Too bad I don't have it here.

Still, other foods are better.


----------



## Azure (Aug 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hmmm....
> McDonalds is shit, but at least it's tasty, and it has ranorudo ronaldo-dono as it's mascot.
> Subway is healthier, tastier and better than all. I love it. Too bad I don't have it here.
> 
> Still, other foods are better.


 Do you guys have any Middle Eastern style fast food joints over there that we don't have here?


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

I hate all fast foods :v....
If I eat any, I usually feel sick about an hour later no matter where it is. But if I eat a REAL burger - like from a sitdown reastraunt, - I'm fine.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 20, 2010)

Zenia said:


> If I ever go to the States and come across a Long John Silvers, I want to try it. Is it any good?


 
For fast food, LJS isn't all that bad, but it tends to be just as greasy as Ickey Mickey's and BK.  Everything but the cole slaw is deep fried (and sometimes I wonder about the cole slaw), and a lot of it is served on a bed of deep fried batter.  Not good, but not bad, either.

Don't eat at LJS if you can't risk undercooked seafood or don't want to feel your arteries harden instantly.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 20, 2010)

Portillo's, and Quiznos easily beats out Subway.



Waffles said:


> I hate all fast foods :v....
> If I eat any, I  usually feel sick about an hour later no matter where it is. But if I  eat a REAL burger - like from a sitdown reastraunt, - I'm fine.


 If you're ever in Chicago try Portillo's, I don't eat fast food at all but it's the only place where the food never made me sick. Actually no doubt the best food I've ever tasted, their Itallian Beef is just amazing as well as their Hot-Dogs (which they're all famous for).


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 20, 2010)

Fast food sucks. BUT. If I'm in the mood, Whataburger and Freebirds definitely stand out.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 20, 2010)

Kaizy said:


> What ironic is that Im craving fish n chips, and the place nearby that sells it is called Fish n Chips too


 
I think today I am going to get some fish and chips.

From a place right off the ocean.  Fresh caught fish is used and they have a amazing homemade beer batter.
Even there tarter sauce is made fresh daily.

They have great onion rings too. They cut onions and use the same batter they use on there fish.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 20, 2010)

Nothing beat homemade fastfood. That way it's less fat, you use good stuff, and know what's inside your burger. Homemade fries are The best.
Even though I like subway, and maybe BK. And some local fast food.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 20, 2010)

I live in California. Fuck yeah, In n Out.


----------



## Ames (Aug 20, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK ISN'T IN&OUT ON THIS POLL?

I DEMAND AN EXPLANATION


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> WHY THE FUCK ISN'T IN&OUT ON THIS POLL?
> 
> I DEMAND AN EXPLANATION


 
Because OP is East Coast?


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Why doesn't it seem like my city doesn't have any city exclusive places? Well, there's White Castle and Imo's which are specific to certain places around here. 

I like Imo's pizza, some people hate the cheese they use and such because it's really slick, but I love it.


----------



## Ames (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Because OP is East Coast?


 
Ewww....

East coast....

ewww...


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 20, 2010)

we're lucky to even have gotten a jack in the box... we have no in & out or white castles...


----------



## Lobar (Aug 20, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Portillo's, and Quiznos easily beats out Subway.
> 
> 
> If you're ever in Chicago try Portillo's, I don't eat fast food at all but it's the only place where the food never made me sick. Actually no doubt the best food I've ever tasted, their Itallian Beef is just amazing as well as their Hot-Dogs (which they're all famous for).


 
Johnnie's makes the best goddamn beefs in the city.


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

"Here's your Happy Meal. Have a nice heart failure, good sir."

I used to ADORE Subway. I'd take pictures of it and put it in my happy place. But now, it's closed! Cos' some pleb decided to speak up about a hair in his sammich.

And now, it's called Subcity, and run by the most filthy looking people on the planet, and I, ladies and germs, am not one to judge on appearances.

"I'd sooner boil my genitals in tar." said I, at the the offer of going to eat there. I'm stuck with 4-Star Pizza and the Sandwich Co. ;-; 'Twas a sad day.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 21, 2010)

Eh, going with Burger King.

Fav is Taco Bell, though.  >..>


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Eh, going with Burger King.
> 
> Fav is Taco Bell, though.  >..>


 
winner.. 

mexican pizza is all i ever eat there.. and also pintos with cheese and no sauce , with a fruitista freeeeeze. :3

and with steak and shake its a fresco melt with fries and a banana milk shake. and brownie sunday


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 21, 2010)

Little Caesar's is my fav pizza place.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 21, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> Little Caesar's is my fav pizza place.


 
gross

I will say though, that at least with Little Caesar's you get your five bucks worth, instead of the $20+delivery bullshit from any other pizza chain.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 21, 2010)

You forgot Sonic 

Best from the ones I eat at the most:

Sonic: onion rings
BK: burgers
Mcdonald's: french fries
Wendy's: burgers


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Hardee's is pretty damn good. I LOVE their 1/3 pound Mushroom and Swiss Thickburger.


----------



## Tao (Aug 21, 2010)

Sonic because of all the slushies, blasts, smoothies, etc. And the ones near me give discounts if you come before 4PM.


----------



## Rad (Aug 21, 2010)

more and more did McDonalds give me extreme food-hangover plus just general shitty feelings, so i just stopped going there.
Taco Bell on the other hand knows how to not fuck up fast food and on occassion im known to enjoy a chicken burrito now and again


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Rad said:


> more and more did McDonalds give me extreme food-hangover plus just general shitty feelings, so i just stopped going there.
> Taco Bell on the other hand knows how to not fuck up fast food and on occassion im known to enjoy a chicken burrito now and again


 It sucked when Taco Bell got rid of the spicy chicken. That shit was GOOD


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 21, 2010)

Tao said:


> Sonic because of all the slushies, blasts, smoothies, etc. And the ones near me give discounts if you come before 4PM.


 
Sonic Happy Hours: 2-4 PM, half price drinks.


----------



## Tao (Aug 21, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Sonic Happy Hours: 2-4 PM, half price drinks.


 
Yeah, it's perfect for going right after school and getting a slushie. They've got really good grape ones =D


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Tao said:


> Sonic because of all the slushies, blasts, smoothies, etc. And the ones near me give discounts if you come before 4PM.


 My mom once got me the watermelon flavored slushie from Sonic, it tasted like pop rocks and was great. (in b4 black jokes)

That same night I had a sundae from there after our exhibition performance. It was good too.

There's a Sonic across the parking lot and a little ways down the field from my school. A Wendy's across the street on one side, and a McDonald's across the street.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> There's a Sonic across the parking lot and a little ways down the field from my school. A Wendy's across the street on one side, and a McDonald's across the street.


 Damn, that's a great location.


----------



## Cam (Aug 21, 2010)

I have never seen a sonic in my life


----------



## radleywotson (Sep 10, 2010)

You are really making me hungry now, i just love fast food and McDonald's is my favorite. 
Chicken McGrill, french fries and Burger is my favorite food.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 10, 2010)

Subway


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

fast food sucks.
but astroburger kicks ass.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 10, 2010)

"Ever had Five Guys?"

"Not at the same time!"


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Sep 12, 2010)

McDonalds 
*cringes in fear of judgement*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 12, 2010)

Rubio's.


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2010)

Chipotle, also good. So good, I eat 2 burritos(with CARNITAS :V).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 12, 2010)

*points at avatar*


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Sep 12, 2010)

I voted McDonald's for the the fact that I'm way waaaay too obsessed with them. (Mcdonald's bedsheets counts as crossing over into WAY TOO OBSESSED territory. Oh, and the McDonald's tattoo......yeeaaahhh)


Popeyes is my favorite fast food. Their (spicy, not mild!) chicken strips combo with mashed potatos. #8 on the menuuuu. So good. And spicy. And delicious.

I like Burger King too, but Jack-In-The-Box is better (and cheaper!). Wendy's was always a favorite of mine as well.

SONIC is amazing. Their whole car-hop concept is just awesome, first of all. But their food is really good. Sonic Burger = <3

I will never eat at Subway ever again after hearing my friend talk about how her friend would rub his gloves on his balls and make sandwiches with them. I prefer Quizno's anyway. But when it comes to sub sandwiches, the grocery store VONS makes really good custom ones in their deli.

And then there's In-N-Out, which never fails. Their menu is short and simple and super cheap!

I could go on and on forever about fast food, but I'll just shut up now before everyone thinks I'm an obese fast food junkie.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 12, 2010)

KFC - Probably just because I grew up on chicken, and the one here sells burgers (actual cow meat)
Quiznos - Is nice because it's like subway, only _they actually put meat in their sammiches_ and taste good. I want a pizza sub, not some pepperoni on some fucking stale bread!
Taco Time - I dunno i just like burritos?


I hear you guys like burger king, although I've never tried burger king, there isn't any in town :/
McDonald's is only good for their fries, and a flurry if you're not willing to drive downtown for a _good_ flurry.


----------



## Oni (Sep 12, 2010)

Fast food is an evil thing; the ridiculous amount of fat and calories found in most menu items is horrible.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 12, 2010)

Arby's for me. Roast beef sandwiches are more filling and taste a lot better to me than cheeseburgers or quarter pounders from McDonalds. Why I've never done roast beef on hamburger buns at home yet is beyond me. Plus, Arby's has seasoned fries and curly fries. Can't beat that.

My quick opinion on other places:

- McDonald's isn't bad, but you can really taste the difference of its food compared to others. I usually go for Chicken McNuggets for two reasons. One, because I've never thought about if any other restaurants sell them, and two, I keep thinking that's got to be slightly healthier than cheeseburgers. And they're more tasty and you can have honey mustard with it.

- Jack in the Box. Their stuff's okay, I'd say comparable to McDonalds because I really don't remember, it's good but not outstanding. What I wanted to mention Jack in the Box for is their Hearty Breakfast Bowl. Looks like mush. Tastes unbelievably good. Probably kills your arteries too, but anything's worth a first shot right? ...except a shot of rat poison to the arm, but you know what I mean. Breakfast bowl's not bad.

- KFC. Can't really say as all I had was the popcorn chicken, but that stuff's good. My only complaint though is they make it a little too crispy. I now know the danger of too crispy, it's hard to bite into.

- Subway. Ah, that hits the spot. Always do like a good sub. One time I went in without actually knowing what I wanted, so I kind of stumbled through the choices and had the guy suggest a few things to me... it still turned out really good. And now I know I want pepperoni with any sub I have from now on.

- Pizza Hut. I'm a big fan of pizza, so I've gone here a few times and really enjoy the convenience of those personal pizzas meant for one person. No complaints, everything's just peachy for this place.

- Taco Bell. Well, if I take off the stuff I don't like (so I just have hamburger, cheese, and -maybe- a little lettuce), it's not bad. I seem to recall the shells being worse and the food more soggy than what Taco Time offers, but it wasn't terrible.


Oh, that reminds me, I need to list two other fast food places I really like.

Taco Time! That's the best place for tacos. You hardly ever see commercials for it, but it's worth going there at least once.

Mongolian Grill, or any other place you know of that lets you fill up a bowl and have some guys stir-fry it up for you in a few minutes. Having a chef that does fancy tricks for you is optional but a fun bonus. I'm a big fan of stir fry in the first place as it fills you up fast, keeps the good stuff in, and actually makes vegetables palatable. I never liked carrots or broccoli before, now I know why, because I wasn't having them stir-fried. So here I get to choose what stuff I have in my bowl - I recommend picking just about everything as it all tastes great when cooked - and the chefs do the rest. Your tendency is to fill the bowl to the top, which results in a plate of food big enough that you'll feel ready to burst when (or if) you're done with it all. It's all you can eat too, just in case one plate's not enough for you.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> "Ever had Five Guys?"
> 
> "Not at the same time!"


 Aw man, Five Guys. I am drooling.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 12, 2010)

Domino's Pizza.

That stuff makes my tastebuds rave.

EDIT: Plus their stock code is DOM


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

I voted McDonalds, Burger King, Taco Bell and "Other"
"Other" is A&W and I didn't want to check off KFC(/A&W) because they are NOT the same thing and KFC is fucking disgusting pig slop.

Wendy's is disgustingly undercooked and I get stomachaches every time I eat their greasepatties. Arby's is just revolting, except their curly fries.. Pizza Hut is disgusting, Subway is alright but I live really close to one so I'm tired of it.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 12, 2010)

The Subway on my campus is open 24/7 and... THEY DELIVER!!!!!


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

*Burgers:* McDonalds, Burger King, A&W
*Fries:* Mcdonalds, Burgerking, Taco Bell, A&W [sometimes KFC]
*Onion Rings:* Burger King [zesty sauce] and A&W

In no order. Those are just the best IMO


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2010)

Remind me never to look at a thread like this one when I have just woken up and not eaten yet.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2010)

Other:  La Belle Province.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 12, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Other: La Belle Province.



Qu'est qu'on sert lÃ ? Sert-on de la poutine?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Qu'est qu'on sert lÃ ? Sert-on de la poutine?


 
Entre autres :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 12, 2010)

Fast food isn't that good, but it's not suicide like mass media is trying to hype it up as...  I tend to like taco bell (actually, all YUM brands are decent imho...  A&W is good.)

double decker tacos, 5 layer burritos, and fire sauce.  That is all.

(Bean burritos have really been going downhill there.  Nowhere near what they used to be.)


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (Sep 12, 2010)

Mamma Mia's Pizza family owned pizza place in Fresno god their calzones are my only weakness!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Subway and A&W best. :3


----------



## Glitch (Sep 12, 2010)

KFC is delicious.
Thigh and drumstick, extra crispy, mac and cheese.  :9
A9E98B74-92C3-7845-720D-3C62D304B30F
1.03.01


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 12, 2010)

Subway. Eat fresh.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2010)

on the list i picked subway or taco hell

but for "other" give me some steak and shake


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 16, 2010)

Burgers: Burger Fuel. How can you not like a burger chain with a product called "Bastard"?

Pizza: Hell Pizza. "Wellington's own Axis of Evil"


----------



## Azure (Sep 16, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Burgers: Burger Fuel. How can you not like a burger chain with a product called "Bastard"?
> 
> Pizza: Hell Pizza. "Wellington's own Axis of Evil"


 Stop making me want to move to your country. STOP IT.


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 16, 2010)

Q'Doba. I fucking love their burritos. But out of the ones on the poll, Taco Bell.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 16, 2010)

Five Guys when eating with half the anime club (since pretty much only one person at the table ever needs to order fries), and Bruegger's Bagels when I'm eating by myself and really only want a bagel and cream cheese and a cup of coffee.  It's just a pity the latter is only open 'til 4 PM and thus usually isn't an option for dinner during club breaks.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Also, Einstein Bagels. My god.


----------



## Aruvia (Sep 16, 2010)

T-Beezy REPRESENT!


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Sep 16, 2010)

McDonald's, Wendy's, Arby's, Quiznos. <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2010)

I remember having those when I was a kid. Those were amazing!


----------



## Cytric Acid (Sep 16, 2010)

McDonalds, they have quite a few cool themed ones around here and i can't get enough of their fries. 
Burger King has delicious chicken nuggets. However, their fries are iffy. 
KFC sucks, we have Popeye's here.
Wendy's has given me an upset stomach more than once by eating their chicken sandwiches :|
Subway is delicious.


----------



## Pine (Sep 16, 2010)

KFC is getting too much of a bad rep. I love their biscuits and mashed potatoes, their sides are amazing. Their fried chicken is pretty good, especially the breastesses.
Arby's is good if I am really hungry and need something filling. A roast beef sandwich and a side of mozzarella sticks usually hits the spot.
Wendy's is the devil. Frosties are the only thing they have that don't give me the shlits or make me want to get my stomach pumped.

edit:
Subway's Spicy Italian, loaded with red onions and olive oil = win


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

>Wendy's not at top of poll

Hate you all

Edit: It's below McDonald's forgodsakes aaa

Anyway, I love In-N-Out, Five Guys, and Wendy's.


----------



## Bernad (Sep 16, 2010)

A popular place where I live is called Yard Birds.  Best fried chicken ever.


----------



## Cam (Sep 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> >Wendy's not at top of poll
> 
> Hate you all
> 
> ...


 
Wendys is so fucking good


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 16, 2010)

Subway for me, though if pizza counts I eat at a lot of local places.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 16, 2010)

i'd like to change my vote to hardee's.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 16, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i'd like to change my vote to hardee's.


 I can't say that because they closed their only restaurant in my town a long time ago...  and i've never been there since then.  Oh sure, I do go out of town...  and out of state...  but I haven't been to a hardee's since the 90's.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 17, 2010)

I voted other as you didn't inclde the best burger joint ever...



Whataburger














The reason?

They are the only burger joint that I know of that makes your burger the way you want it correctly the first time, not after numerous attempts making it their way (I hate cheese on a hamburger as it destroys the wonderful flavors of the meat, bacon, lettuce, tomatoes, onions, hint of mayo, mustard, ketchup and bbq sauce).


----------



## Kippa (Sep 17, 2010)

Burger King. I'd say McDonald's, but they usually ignore even minor changes to my order. :/


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 17, 2010)

Protip:

Arby's breakfast = legit

Also, Chipotle. Nuff said.



Pineapple92 said:


> Wendy's is the devil. Frosties are the only thing they have that don't give me the shlits or make me want to get my stomach pumped.



You have my sympathy. You're missing out on the best fast food place.


----------



## Kippa (Sep 17, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> KFC is getting too much of a bad rep. I love their biscuits and mashed potatoes, their sides are amazing. Their fried chicken is pretty good, especially the breastesses.
> Arby's is good if I am really hungry and need something filling. A roast beef sandwich and a side of mozzarella sticks usually hits the spot.
> Wendy's is the devil. Frosties are the only thing they have that don't give me the shlits or make me want to get my stomach pumped.
> 
> ...



I used to love KFC... then once when I was eating their chicken there was... guts or something in it. Red gunky stuff. :/


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 17, 2010)

Kippa said:


> I used to love KFC... then once when I was eating their chicken there was... guts or something in it. Red gunky stuff. :/



Was it guts? I'd be willing to be it would be a huge gunk of marrow or something... I dunno.


----------



## Jude (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't fucking eat fast food without feeling sick anymore. Pisses me off.
I can eat Subway, though, so I suppose that's my vote


----------



## BroadSmak (Sep 18, 2010)

KFC if I can afford it / if it is available, if not, mcdonalds


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't mentioned... I'm quite fond of Church's Chicken. Here in PR there are a lot of them.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 18, 2010)

Kippa said:


> I used to love KFC... then once when I was eating their chicken there was... guts or something in it. *Red gunky stuff*. :/


 
Did you find this while eating a thigh?  If so, then what you found was not "guts" but kidneys.  Because chicken thighs sometimes come with part of the back-portion/hip-joint attached, right where the kidneys reside.  For some reason, they leave the kidneys in that little pocket... guess they're too much trouble to remove.

Oh, when it comes to burgers, Habit Burger is the best.


----------



## Isen (Sep 18, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Protip:
> 
> Arby's breakfast = legit
> 
> ...


If you think Wendy's is better than Five Guys you are fucking insane.  This isn't even hyperbole, man.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 18, 2010)

I must say that when Panda Express gets opened up... I am going to be going there on a weekly homage.


----------



## The DK (Sep 18, 2010)

ive got to say chik-fil-a, the waffle fries are the best of any fast food place


----------



## Lobar (Sep 18, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Did you find this while eating a thigh?  If so, then what you found was not "guts" but kidneys.  Because chicken thighs sometimes come with part of the back-portion/hip-joint attached, right where the kidneys reside.  For some reason, they leave the kidneys in that little pocket... guess they're too much trouble to remove.


 
It sounds like you might be describing the "oyster" of the chicken, which is not only not a kidney but is the single best bite of meat on the entire bird.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> KFC is getting too much of a bad rep.



Whhuuuuhh??


----------



## Pine (Sep 19, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Whhuuuuhh??


 
1. sorry about my bad English
or
2. I like KFC while others despise it


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 19, 2010)

Where is Whataburger and Long John Silver's?


----------



## Pine (Sep 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Where is Whataburger and Long John Silver's?


 
I didn't add them because they are not everywhere like the other restaurants, as stated in over 9000 of my previous posts.


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd have to say that Nando's is superior to KFC any day of the week. Peri-peri chip dip, yum.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Sep 19, 2010)

Isen said:


> If you think Wendy's is better than Five Guys you are fucking insane.  This isn't even hyperbole, man.


 
It is better than five guys...... five guys is NON-EXISTANT here


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It sounds like you might be describing the "oyster" of the chicken, which is not only not a kidney *but is the single best bite of meat on the entire bird*.



Yes... you just have to like kidneys.  Though I'm fond of all organ meats (those I've tried, so far)...




JesusFish said:


> Where is Whataburger and *Long John Silver's*?


 
Oh, yes!  Can't forget Long John's...


----------



## Plantar (Sep 19, 2010)

WHITE. CASTLE.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 19, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> WHITE. CASTLE.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 19, 2010)

I found my favourite, New York Fries! 
I love them.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2010)

ugh... I'm starving... I could use something bout now.


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 19, 2010)

McDonalds portions here are not too big, which is important because I hate feeling stuffed and I often cannot eat too much. So yes, mcdonalds.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 19, 2010)

DragonicWolf said:


> McDonalds portions here are not too big, which is important because I hate feeling stuffed and I often cannot eat too much. So yes, mcdonalds.


 
See, you don't live in the United States. The serving sizes are absolutely massive here. Shit, everything's massive here, even the people. >.<


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> See, you don't live in the United States. The serving sizes are absolutely massive here. Shit, everything's massive here, even the people. >.<



Yes I assumed so, which is why I very carefully put in the "here" bit. Haha. The portions in singapore and malaysia are probably approximately 4 or 5 times smaller, and the ones in new zealand maybe three times. (this is a guess, because I have never been to the US before)


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> See, you don't live in the United States. The serving sizes are absolutely massive here. Shit, everything's massive here, even the people. >.<


 
Eh. I don't think so, but I eat a lot. For example, when I go to a fast food place I usually get a meal, an extra burger or two, and an extra misc item (nuggets, apple pies, etc).

And yet I'm not fat
<3 my metabolism

\My friends are amazed how much money I can spend on myself at fast food places


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2010)

Is Tim Hortons considered fast food?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 20, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> WHITE. CASTLE.


 
I almost threw up just thinking about that place :X


----------

